# Intentando reparar decodificador TDT  marca Airis



## frica (Dic 5, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos:

Me llamo Francisco Rica y ya he escrito algunos mensajes en este estupendo foro. Estaba aprendiendo a testar los componentes de una placa electrónica de un decodificador de TDT marca Airis. No soy técnico ni experto pero algunos conocimientos tengo. Concretamente estaba testando un condensador de poliester en placa (se que no es aconsejable testar estos componentes en placa). *¿éstos tienen un comportamiento, a la hora de testarlos, diferente a los condensadores electrolíticos?*

Coloco imagen de la placa señalando con dos flechas los dos condensadores. [el fusible -- abierto -- y el condensador de alimentación -- con pérdida de mucho líquido -- los he desoldados) 



*Uso un multímetro digital en posición de 2 millones de Ohmios. *Previamente a medir descargo los condensadores cortocircuitándolos con un destornillador (no se si con estos condensadores es necesario).

*Condensador azul inferior:*

Coloco las puntas en las soldaduras del condensador. De inicio me marca "1" y de ahi no se mueve para nada. Intercambio las puntas y sucede lo mismo. En alguna ocasión he llegado a medir en torno a 1,5.-1,8 millones de Ohmios (pero la cantidad en ningún momento subió o bajó).

*Condensador azul superior:*

En este caso el tester me marca unos ohmios (en algunos casos en torno a 80 KOhms y en otras 300 KOhms) para luego bajar a 46 KOhms y de ahi no se mueve. Intercambio las puntas del multímetro y sucede lo mismo, baja a 46000 Ohmios y de ahi no se mueve.

En los condensadores electrolítcos se que las resistencias del tester suben hasta "1" o bajan según se van intercambiando las puntas del multímetro (de hecho he medido varios de esta placa y parecen correctos en cuanto a carga y descarga).

1.- ¿Estas mediciones en los condensadores azules son normales?
2.- ¿Podemos decir que el de la parte inferior está abierto?
3.- ¿y que el superior tiene fugas?

O en caso de tener estas medidas, lo mejor es desoldar al menos una pata y volver a medir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2018)

Hola caro Don frica eses capacitores son do tipo ceramico disco y deben sener medidos con un capacimetro , con un Ohmimetro solamente puedes medir si hay o no fugas de curriente.
Sienpre debes medir cualquer conponente electronico fuera de la tarjeta de circuito , senon seguramente incorres en lo riesgo de hacer medidas erroneas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## frica (Dic 10, 2018)

Gracias Daniel Lopes. Entiendo. 

Bien ahora quisiera preguntaros algo *diferente, *concretamente por los test que podemos realizar con un multímetro sobre condensadores SMD *soldados en placa* (es decir sin desoldar).

*Test de condensadores SMD*

Mientras me llega el condensador y el fusible para reponer, estoy testando componentes SMD (de momento sin desoldar) por si hubiera alguno más afectado. Y así de paso aprendo algo más y cojo más experiencia. En concreto estaba testando los condensadores SMD y había dos que me daban valores anómalos.

Con multímetro en posición de Continuidad. Punta negra a tierra y punta roja marcando los extremos de los condensadores. Casi todos me daba continuidad a tierra en uno de sus extremos. Eso es lo correcto. Pero hay dos condensadores que me dan lecturas sospechosas:

*Condensador C116*: situado en el reverso de la placa (ver fotografía, marcado con flecha). Ambos extremos marcan 233 Ohmios con respecto a tierra. Por tanto ambos extremos entre sí tienen continuidad (0-1 Ohmio) cosa que confirmé colocando las puntas del multímetro en ambos extremos del condensador. ¿Está en corto?   *Pues podría no estar en corto ya que justo a su lado hay una bobina SMD (la L7) y por tanto por la Ley de Ohm, el condensador podría parecer en corto porque tiene una bobina en paralelo.*

Si estoy equivocado con lo anterior, por favor corregidme.









*Condensador C129*: Este condensador está junto al octoacoplador (ver fotografía). En la fotografía uno con colocres rojo los puntos que tienen continuidad. Al igual con puntos de color azul. Ambos extremos parecen no marcar resistencia. Me explico, con el multímetro en continuidad ambos extremos marcan “1” (¿condensador abierto?). Puse el multímetro en posición 2M (2 millones de onhmios) y sigue marcando “1”.








*Mi pregunta es:* *aun estando midiendo en placa, ¿podemos asegurar que el condensador está abierto? ¿O hay alguna explicación (echando mano de alguna Ley de electrónica) para que dé abierto sin estarlo?*


----------



## frica (Dic 14, 2018)

Bueno mientras llega alguna respuesta para resolver mi duda antrerior, os comento el resultado de las *mediciones de las bobinas SMD estando soldadas en placa:*

En la placa electrónica hay unas cuantas bobinas, casi todas SMD. Algunas de ellas aparecen en la placa como “FB” y otras como “L”. Se hizo pruebas de continuidad con el multímetro.
Todas las bobinas tenían continuidad de lado a lado (medición de 0-1 Ohm). Pero dos ellas (*L8 y FB24*), además, tenían continuidad a tierra en ambos lados y las medidas arrojan 0 Ohm. *¿Estas bobinas están indicando problemas en ellas o bien problemas de corto en otros componentes de la misma línea?*

Os anexo una fotografía del reverso de la placa que es donde están ambas bobinas, las cuales están marcadas con una flecha roja. La imagen tiene buena resolución, por lo que podéis ampliarla para verla mejor. POr cierto, cerca de L8 está el condensador C116 que yo medí que ambos extremos tenían 0 Ohmios (pudiendo estar en corto).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2018)

Desde el principio . . . Ese TDT anda o no anda ?


----------



## frica (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola Tiago. El TDT tuvo una pequeña explosión. Al abrirlo el condensador de alimentación (400 V) estaba totalmente vaciado formando una costra dura de líquido (el cual se quitó y se limpió la placa). El fusible (0,65 A y 250 V) también estaba abierto, supongo que porque el líquido del condensador formó un corto.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 16, 2018)

hola chicos... No sé si a otros kles pasa lo mismo pero los decodificadores de TDT al parecer fallan mucho por la fuente de alimentación especialmente como si estas fuentes de poder les faltara la corriente necesaria para que le circuito de decodiuficación funcione correctamente.. para decodifiucadores de TD de tamaño mediano les agrego una fuente de poder cualquier  DVD que no sirva extrayendo la tensión de 5 voltios solamente y resuelto problema. Es algo que he venido haciendo con muchos decodificadores de TDT con fallas de encendido por daños en la fuente de poder especialmente cuando el integrado de oscilacion del primario no se consigue por estos lares o cuando el aparato presenta falla por recalentamiento excesivo o extra demanda de corriente haciendo que la fuente decaiga.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2018)

Sí, sobre todo lo que he observado es que, al estar trabajando muy forzadas y en espacios muy reducidos sin apenas refrigeración, los condensadores mueren continuamente. 
Siempre que puedo uso componentes de mejor calidad y mecanizo las carcasas para mejor ventilación. Y si no con una peana hueca provista de ventilador que extraiga el aire, se pueden rebajar del orden de 10° alargando la vida útil del aparato.

Frica, todo componente medido en placa te puede dar medidas erróneas, incluso cuando mides una resistencia y la das por buena puede que estés viendo el valor de varios componentes asociados del circuito que casualmente dan el mismo (o similar) valor de lo que estas comprobando.

En tu caso si el condensador de filtrado principal se bajó tanto de capacidad habrá sufrido el ic. oscilador de la fuente y posiblemente algo mas.


----------



## frica (Dic 17, 2018)

¡¡PIchaválvulas, gracias por responder!!* ¿¿Por IC oscilador te refieres al Módulo que controla la anchura del pulso de la señal (PWM) etiqutado en la placa como DH321?? *

Se que el medir componentes en placa puede mostrar resultados erróneos. Y conozco el efecto de la Ley de Ohm en la mediciones de resistencias u otros componentes. Pero está claro que el medir en placa, a falta de conocimientos o estrategias más efectivas, acota el problema. Efectivamente se puede dar la carambola de que las resistencias en paralelo arrojen valores similares a la resistencia a medir, y en este caso, la resistencia a medir podría estar abierta y pasar como buena. Pero entiendo que esto no es demasiado probable. La mayoría de las resistencias que mido me dan un valor correcto. Aquellas que dan un valor significativamente más bajo del nominal las "etiqueto" como sospechosa aunque se que es probable que haya algún componente en paralelo que sea el causante. Si la medida del multímetro es claramente superior a la medida nominal, en este caso al no tener explicaciones similares a la anterior, lo "etiqueto" como claramente sospechoso. Generalmente el 80-90% de las resistencias que mido dan un valor muy muy cercano al valor nominal. De esta forma ya descarto casi con seguirdad el 90% de las resistencias.

Por cierto, ayer usé el multímetro digital para ver si había algún diodo "naranja" en corto (las medida las hice en placa). La placa indica que son *diodos zener* la mayoría de ellos ("*ZD*") pero la banda de color que veo es como verde-grisáceo y según tengo entendido eso podría corresponder con un diodo Schotty. Os paso fotografía para ver si me podéis confirmar qué tipo de diodos son. Marcado con una flecha está el ZD8 (hay varios ZD en esta placa con mismo color de banda). Luego también os marco otro de estos diodos (D11 y D20) que llevan una zona oscura (¿Diodo de propósito General?).


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 17, 2018)

Hola...Sugerencia...te fijas de que tensión es dicha fuente de alimentación(hay equipos con fuentes de 12Vdc o 5Vdc o ambas)

Consigues una de 3A de ese voltaje y la conectas en reemplazo de la que tiene el aparato(puedes contarla en paralelo a algún capacitor electrolítico de los de salida).

Enciendes la fuente y pruebas si funciona el aparato, si es así, solo debes revisar el sector de la fuente o sustituirla si no quieres trabajar y si no funciona yo lo descartaría el aparato por que sin circuito, conocimientos e instrumental apropiado es muy complicado darle solución y no se justifica económicamente hablando.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2018)

Hola a todos , generalmente lo problema mas comun que tengo encontrado en ese tipo de equipo es lo conbersor DC/DC estropiado ( ese responsable por generar los 18V para alimentar lo LNB.
La matricula del CI mas comun es lo FD9515B , el generalmente si estropia cortocircuitando los 12V de alimentación.
Basta canbiar ese CI mas alguns capacitores electrolicticos inflados acerca dese CI y tudo anda de maravillas !.
Mas una ves : coponentes electronicos tienen que sener chequeados fuera de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso , senon pudemos incorrer en lo riesgo de una prueba equivocada por interferencia de otros conponentes ya conectados.
!Suerte en los mantenimientos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Dic 17, 2018)

frica dijo:


> *Mi pregunta es:* *aun estando midiendo en placa, ¿podemos asegurar que el condensador está abierto? ¿O hay alguna explicación (echando mano de alguna Ley de electrónica) para que dé abierto sin estarlo?*


los condensadores siempre estan abiertos y si mides algo es que esta malo o estas midiendo otro componente en  la placa
y
difícil  que uno de ellos este malo aunque en caso de sospecha se saca y se  mide afuera


----------



## frica (Dic 17, 2018)

*Gracia Analógico por tu respuesta. *Entonces si un condensador SMD en placa da una resistencia de ciertos ohmios entre sus extremos es o bien porque está mal, o lo más probable, algún o algunos componentes en paralelo está falseando la medida.

*Ricbevy u Daniel Lopez, *gracias por vuestra respuestas. Aunque entiendo lo que decis, no tengo aún claro como llevarlo a la práctica (soy un poco novato comparado con los expertos de este foro).

 No obstante, tal como dije en un mensaje anterior, *el condensador electrolítico de alimentación (10 microFaradios y 400v) explotó *arrojando liquidos carbonizado y *el fusible (0,65A y 250V) está abierto* posiblemente por el corto causado por el liquido del condensador. Estoy esperando a recibir el condensador y el fusible. Espero que con esto se puede reparar el aparato. Mientras tanto estaba testando otros componentes de la placa, por si existe algún otro en corto.

*Por cierto, alguien que sepa decirme si los diodos naranjas son Zener o Schotty?? Envié una fotografía varios mensajes hacia atrás. *


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 17, 2018)

SIC:"
*Por cierto, alguien que sepa decirme si los diodos naranjas son Zener o Schotty?? Envié una fotografía varios mensajes hacia atrás..*..

Solo se puede saber a ciencia cierta con el esquema eléctrico provisto por el fabricante.

Por cierto nunca tuve uno en mis manos.

Pueden ser diodos de conmutación sin ser Schotty tipo 1N4148 SMD los marcados como Dxx y Zener los DZxx pero de que valor, el fabricante sabrá que uso.

El mio, que no es igual a esa placa, llevaba solo una fuente de alimentación de 12V a unos 2A o 3A y así quedo




y lo solucione con una fuente externa de este tipo. 



Ric.


----------



## analogico (Dic 17, 2018)

frica dijo:


> No obstante, tal como dije en un mensaje anterior, *el condensador electrolítico de alimentación (10 microFaradios y 400v) explotó *arrojando liquidos carbonizado y *el fusible (0,65A y 250V) está abierto* posiblemente por el corto causado por el liquido del condensador. Estoy esperando a recibir el condensador y el fusible. Espero que con esto se puede reparar el aparato. Mientras tanto estaba testando otros componentes de la placa, por si existe algún otro en corto.
> 
> *. *


si revento el fusible probablemente los 4 diodos de al lado también


----------



## frica (Dic 17, 2018)

*Analogico*, testé los cuadro diodos del puente rectificador y las medidas me daban bien. En polarización directa me medían asi de memoria entre 0,4-0,5 voltios y el inversa no medía voltaje.

*Componentes SMD de 5 pines*

La placa electrónica tiene dos componentes SMD de 5 pines con *marcación "A19t". *Os dejo una foto de la parte de la placa donde se encuentran estos dos componentes marcados en placa como "U13" y "U14" (dentro de los circulos rojos):



Exactamente con ese código no lo he encontrado en la web. Si que he encontrado componentes "A19" pero el encapsulado en diferente. La “t” podría indicar un componente fabricado por Phillips. Pero buscando en el libro de *SMD DataBook (versión del 2014) *por componentes SMD de 5 pines, encontré varios que podrían cuadrar.



Los componentes tienen éste aspecto:



Y su estilo de marcado es cuadra con el “6ª”


Por lo que el único que podría cuadrar sería el primero, y por tanto el número de parte sería CLC425AJM5.

Os anexo un datasheet que he encontrado.

*Mi pregunta es:*

*¿el datasheet es el correcto para este componente? ¿Cómo puedo testar este componente SMD?*


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 25, 2018)

Como les escribí anteriormente, a varios decodificadores de TDT les agrego una fuente de algún DVD desarmado sólo tomando la salida de 5Voltios lo cual es el único voltaje que requiere el deco para funcionar. Estas fuentes de DVD son de mayor suministro de corriente respecto a las originales que traen estos decos. El Deco de la foto fallaba por problemas en la fuente causando cosas raras en la imagen y apagados esporádicos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 25, 2018)

ese componente esta en otra sección de la placa y la falla esta en la fuente

dificil que se halla dañado. 

para saber que es exactamente se deberia tener el diagrama del equipo
algunos se encuentran y otro no


----------



## frica (Dic 26, 2018)

Gracias *MoonWalker *por tu sugerencia. La tendré en cuenta si la opción de sustituir condensador de alimentación y fusible, no soluciona el problema.  Gracias *Analógico*, si efectivamente estos componentes no están en la parte de alimentación. Pero a la espera de que me llegue el codensador de alimentación y fusible, intento testar otros componentes ya que también me sirve para aprender cosas nuevas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 26, 2018)

Viendo la configuración de los circuitos, diría que son conversores dc-dc.
Buscando me sale que son transistores mostfet, pero su marcación en placa "U" nos dice que son circuitos integrados, seguramente reguladores. Habría que buscar y ver *todas* las opciones que salgan en la web.
Me gusta la opción de los compañeros de adaptar fuentes externas para sacar adelante la reparación del aparato.


----------



## frica (Ene 20, 2019)

Bueno chicos en vista de que el fusible y el condensador de filtrado principal no llega hasta la semana que viene (se están haciendo de rogar!!) este finde me he documentado sobre el octoacoplador y cómo testarlo. He visto que hay varias formas:

*1. *alimentar los pines 1 y 2 (donde va el diodo LED) con entre 1,5-3,0 voltios (bien con una fuente regulada, con un multímetro o con una pila de 1,5 voltios) y conectar los pines 3 y 4 (donde está el transistor fotoreceptor) a un LED para que se encienda. Si no se encience, entonces el octoacoplador está mal.

*2.* Idem que el método uno, pero en lugar de intentar que los pines 3 y 4 encienda un LED, medir su resistencia con un multímetro. Si nos da una baja resistencia los pines 3 (Emisor) y 4 (Colector) entonces el octoacoplador supera el test con éxito. 

Los test 1 y 2, pueden hacerse sin necesidad de desoldarlo de la placa. Entiendo que si hay algún resistor en paralelo a los pines 3 y 4, como por ejemplo una bobina, entonces nos dará 0 ohmios y quizá pensemos que algo está mal.

3. *Sin *alimentar con voltaje, testar los pines 1 y 2 como si testamos un diodo (solo debe dar lectura en polarización directa y no en inversa). Entre los pines 3 y 4 no debe haber lectura.

Bien pues el octoacoplador de la fuente de este decodificador es la que aparece en pantalla:



Con octoacoplador en placa, suministré 1,5 voltios en los pines 1 (prueba rojo) y 2 (prueba negra). Para ello usé una pila AAA de 1,5 voltios. Luego con un  multímetro digital medí la resistencia entre los pines 3 (Emisor) y 4 (Colector). Pin 3 (prueba roja)  y pin 4 (prueba negra) = “1” (sin lectura). Pin 3 (prueba negra)  y pin 4 (prueba roja)  = 25 Ohmios.* ¡¡Esta baja resistencia indica que el octoacoplador está correcto!!.*

*¿Con esta prueba podemos decir que el octoacoplador está bien al 100%?* Imagino que casi podemos darlo por bueno, aunque supongo que como de costumbre habrá casos en los que podría estar malo aunque en esta prueba dinámica ha dado bueno. *Necesito de vuestra sabiduría.*


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

Aunque mida en la salida igualmente puede estar en mal estado, me supe hacer un medidor para estos elementos para compararlos con valores de nuevos que están ok, incluso pude ver que hay nuevos que no sirven.
suele ocurrir o que el foto transistor interno se daña o a veces el diodo y no responde de igual manera que uno nuevo


----------



## frica (Ene 23, 2019)

*SOBRE EL TRANSFORMADOR*

Hola a todos:

Bueno por fin me ha llegado el condensador electrolítico principal de filtrado (10 microfaradios y 400 voltios). Pero hasta el fin de semana no podré ponerme a soldar. Además he localizado más condensadores muy bajos de capacidad (ya os contaré en otro correo con más detalle).

Ahora mientras llega el fin de semana quiero saber más del *transformador* de este decodificador TDT. Estas semanas he estado leyendo mucho sobre varios temas de electrónica, entre ello, sobre transformadores.

Se que tienen una bobina en el primario que recibe corriente alterna de 230VAC (en España). Esta corriente al incidir en una bobina genera un campo magnético mediante inducción magnética (es el mismo fenómeno que el de una cocina de inducción o el de una carga de la batería de un cepillo de dientes). Este campo magnético es recibido por la/s bobina/s del secundario, y por ello generan un voltaje alterno de salida. En el caso del decodificador el transformador reduce el voltaje a unos valores que aún no se cuáles son. La potencia de entrada al transformador debe ser la misma que la de salida. Y el voltaje de salida depende de las vueltas de cada bobina.

Disculpad por el rollo. Pero así me aclaro yo más.

He leído que lo normal es que en el primario haya dos contactos  y en el secundario 3 contactos  (en caso de tener dos bobinas o que tenga una con salidas a ciertas vuelta).Pero la bobina de este decodificador TDT, si no estoy equivocado, tiene 4 contactos en el primario y 3 en el segundario. Por lo que ahora no tengo claro cual es la estructura interna de este transformador:



Ahora os dejo una fotografía donde creo yo está el primario (zona roja primaria) y el secundario (zona roja secundaria). También en azul demarco la zona ocupada por el transformador donde podéis ver sus contactos. Os numero los contantos.





Ahora os pongo una composición que he hecho de la placa con la parte de los componente y la parte de la soldadura. Esta composición es muy útil porque permite saber con facilidad a qué componente corresponde las soldaduras. Tendréis que aumentar la fotografía para ver claramente las soldaduras y los componentes que están al otro lado (aunque acabo de ver que la resolución de esta imagen se ha visto reducida con respecto a mi origina). Se puede ver el transformador y sus conexiones.



He visto como del primario salen dos cables hacia las conexiones 1 y 4. Y del secundario salen dos cables a las conexiones 6 y 7.

*¿Cuántas bobinas tiene en el primario y secundario?¿porqué tiene tantos contactos? ¿Qué relación tiene los contactos externos del transformador con las bobinas? ¿Alguien podría hacerme un dibujo para que me haga una idea?*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2019)

Buenas, busca información sobre fuentes conmutadas.
El transformador en cuestión no funciona como los de las fuentes lineales convencionales.
De entrada en el primario son dos bobinados ( en este caso) y de salida uno, dos o varios.
Los tdt suelen tener dos alimentaciones principales, 5V y 12V de las que se suelen "extraer" mas tensiones a base de reguladores tipo lm317 (o similares) o conversores dc-dc.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

*Gracias por responder Pinchavalvulas. *
Pues antes de venir aquí me he leido ya varios manuales sobre fuentes conmutadas y tengo una base general de como funcionan. En cuanto a lo que he leido de los transformadores en todos los sitios comentan que tienen una bobina en el primario. Pero gracias a tí, ahora se que en este decodificador TDT el primario tiene dos bobinados. Entiendo que cada bobinado debe tener sus propios conectores (2 para cada bobinado) pero eso creo que no me cuadra con las resistencias que he medido entre los 4 primeros conectores. Ahora estoy en el trabajo y no tengo los datos aquí. Esta tarde te doy detalles.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2019)

Hola, hay que aclarar algo. Ningún transformador tiene más de un primario, (salvo transformadores polifásicos pero es otro tema), ahora bien, volviendo, pero puede tener indefinidos secundarios.
Lo que sucede es que en las fuentes conmutadas cómo lo es la que tienes. En la etapa primaria de fuente, el transformador tiene un primario y el otro es secundario(alimenta al controlador) . Ahora en la etapa secundaria de fuente, el transformador tiene dos secundarios.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Je.. Gudino,   precisamente estaba elaborando este texto para aclarar. 

Hay un bobinado que alimenta al transistor (o etapa de potencia del circuito integrado) e induce la señal producida por el oscilador al núcleo y bobinados secundarios. El segundo bobinado alimenta el circuito integrado, oscilador y controlador, una vez en funcionamiento.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

Gracias por contestar Guidno y Pinchavalvulas. Ummm necesito tiempo para dijerir un poco esto, jaja. Sólo soy un aficionado reciente a la electrónica, con ganas, pero con limitaciones de conocimientos y experiencia jaja.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

Bueno pues aquí van las medidas de resistencia de los conectores del transformador. Ya me diréis si son correctas, aunque creo que si.

*Medidas ( Cx= conexión “x”):*

Primario: C1 -  C2 : 0 W; C1 -  C3 : 390 W; C3 -  C4 : 3 W; C1 -  C4 : 394 W;
La bobina no está ni en corto ni abierta.

Secundario: C5 -  C6 : 0 W; C6 -  C7 : 0 W
La bobina no está abierta.

Entre conexiones del primario y secundario, no hay lectura alguna de resistencia. Eso es correcto ya que primario y secundario está en circuitos distintos. De momento dejo el test de voltaje en caso de que más adelante sea necesario.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Creo que estas midiendo ¿tensiones? ¿W? en los pines del transformador Chopper.
Eso *nunca* se hace si quieres mantener vivo el polímetro. Cuando la alimentación funciona bien, las frecuencias son tan altas que suelen dañar el polímetro.
Lo mejor es comprobar *sin tensión *y con el medidor en Ohms la resistencia (impedancia) de las bobinas.
La mayoría de los que he medido me daba que los pines externos (1 y 4) eran una bobina y los centrales (2 y 3) otra.
Del secundario, viendo que son sólo 3 pines, deduzco que son dos bobinas en serie de las que salen dos tensiones diferentes con relación a uno de los extremos conectado a masa.

En las fuentes modernas es prácticamente imposible que el transformador se dañe (no digo que no pueda pasar), en las antiguas de mas de 20 años si se me ha dado.


Edito: según foto creo que 3 y 4 serían el primario y 1 y 2 el secundario del primario de la fuente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2019)

Añadiendo a lo que menciona el compañero. Un transformador de ese tipo, es el que tiene el menor porcentaje de probabilidad de falla. Así que de momento, puedes obviar esa sospecha.
Te doy una pista, verifica la hoja de datos del circuito integrado controlador. Ubica cuál es el pin de alimentación, la hoja de datos indicará un valor o rango de tensión de funcionamiento, el cuál deberás medir en marcha. Luego comenta.
Debes tener cuidado al trabajar en la zona primaria de fuente, ya que está a *POTENCIAL ELÉCTRICO PELIGROSO!!!. *
Y puedes electrocutarte, que quede claro ese punto.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

*Pinchavalulas *lo que he medido son resistencia entre los contactos del transformador (primero escribí el mensaje en Word y aparecía el símbolo griego de Omega, pero al pegarlo en el foro, se quedó la "V doble", disculpame el despiste) y ... por supuesto sin conectar el cable de tensión, es decir no había carga en la placa electrónica (soy consciente que en caso de error, el multímetro muere). Hasta ahí llego. Soy novato pero no tanto.  Y de momento el tomar tensiones en el primario me da respecto y aplazaré ese tipo de pruebas a no ser que sea necesario.

Gracias por la información que me estáis dando. *Este foro es genial a la gente que tiene en él. *

*Gudino*, el IC controlador supongo que te referirás al *PWM*. ¿cierto?. Si es ese, es un *DH321 *y tengo el datasheet. Le echaré un vistazo, pero ya te digo que de momento aplazo las pruebas en caliente en el primario.

*El planning es *:

*1) *este fin de semana desoldaré 3 condensadores que creo tienen problemas de muy baja capacidad en placa. Y así lo compruebo/confirmo fuera de placa. Y soldar una bombilla de prueba en los pines del fusible (que me servirá más adelante).

*2)* La semana que viene pediré los condensadores a reemplazar y los soldaré a la placa.

*3)* Posteriormente con la lámpara de prueba, conectaré el decodificador TDT a la red eléctrica y veré si hay o no cortocircuito. Si hay cortocircuito, segurié buscando. Si no hay cortocircuito, soldaré el fusible y probaré el aparato conectado a una TV (esto lo haré desde casa del amigo dueño del aparato; en mi casa no tengo TV sin decodificador). Por supuesto esto lo hago porqué la reparación electrónica me ha enganchado bastante (*tened en cuenta que hace 2 años no sabía NADA de NADA*) porque no compensa las horas echadas en reparar o aprender mientras reparo.

Quiero pedir un Medidor de ESR en placa pero hasta dentro de 2 meses no lo tendré en mis manos. Tengo muchas ganas de tenerlo porqué se que ayuda con los condensadores en placa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Nota aclaratoria, el peligro de dañar el polímetro no está en medir la tensión del rectificador (siempre y cuando esté bien seleccionada la escala de tensión) por su alto valor, sino en que al medir en los puntos de trabajo del conmutador (transistor o en este caso circuito integrado DH321) la alta frecuencia de este puede averiar el microchip interno de dicho medidor.
Es decir, si mides en la bobina primario del transformador y en la parte de salida del amplificador del oscilador (patillas 6,7 y 8 del DH321) adiós polímetro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2019)

Si el fusible se estropeó, lo más probable es que el controlador DH que mencionas es el causante. Chequea que pines están en cortocircuito que NO deberían estar.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

El tema es largo y en otro mensaje comenté que el *condensador electrolítico principal de filtro* (el de 400v y 10 microFaradios) estaba *totalmente vaciado *dejando una costra oscura y carbonizada en la placa junto con los diodos rectificadores 8que supongo habrá sido el causante de que el fusible se funda). Y si me pides que teste los diodos del puente rectificador, ya están testados (en placa) y dan valores correctos (polarización directa 0,4-0,5 voltios y sin lectura en inversa).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Ya somos varios los que te hemos dicho lo mismo, si el filtro del puente no está o se "explota" la tensión que le entra al ic. *es perjudicial para este y se daña. *Si se desvalorizó y no se puso en corto, los diodos no sufren siempre y cuando el circuito siguiente (DH321) no se ponga en corto o el fusible actúe antes.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

*Pues tendré en cuenta eso que me decis del posible daño en el Modulador de Pulsos DH321*. 

El *condensador filtro *que explotó, midió 8,4 microFaradios (es de 10 microFaradios) una vez desoldado. Está bajo de capacidad (16% menos del nominal) pero quizá dentro de la tolerancia (no se como andará el ESR). Está claro que hay que sustituirlo. Al medir resistencia entre sus pines, no me marcaba corto. 

Ya tengo tres *condensadores malos* confirmados:

1) el de filtro por explosión, 
2) un electrolítico muy bajo de capacidad 
3) uno amarillo cuadrado de supresión muy bajo de capacidad 

Todos en el primario. Tengo 3 más sospechosos de estar muy bajos de capacidad (2 en la parte de la tarjeta fuera fuente de alimentación). desoldaré y confirmaré su capacidad.

Si tras reemplazar los condensadores malos por unos nuevos, el decodificador sigue sin funcionar correctamente, entonces me centraré en el IC PWM (DH321). Supongo que necesitaré ayuda vuestra para testarlo en condiciones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Se nota que estas aprendiendo por tu cuenta y sobre todo leyendo en internet. 
Condensador de supresión no lo había oido.... me suena a algo de calderas o aire acondicionado. 

Sobre todo los condensadores de bajo valor del primario, son los que hacen fallar la fuente. Por el valor monetario irrisorio que tienen se suelen cambiar todos para evitar futuras averias en breve, después de hallar el o los culpables de la avería claro.


----------



## frica (Ene 24, 2019)

jajajaj pues si claro. Mi fuente de información es Internet !qué hariamos sin él los novatos como yo! 
Pues no recuerdo ahora donde he visto ese nomre de "supresión". Pero vamos que son esos condensadores de seguridad que se encuentra en el filtro de Interferencia Electromagnética (EMI) encargados de suprimir las interferencias electromagnéticas ((picos, transitorios, señales de alta frecuencia…). ).

Y efectivamente el condensador de seguridad tiene sólo 0,1 microFaradios y 275VAC. Os lo indico en la fotografía:





De esta fotografía veo que es de la marca TENTA y además de su capacidad (0.1 microfaradio), tolerancia (K) y voltaje (275VAC) veo que tiene nivel de protección X2 (resisten picos de hasta 2,5kV ).

Con vistas a comprar un reemplazo me gustaría saber más cosas. Los números *"40/100/21"* no se a qué se refieren. ¿quizá al rango de temperatura de trabajo?* ¿alguien sabría decirme? *Luego creo que las letras "MKP" también hay que tenerlas en cuenta. He visto por internet que venden condensadores iguales e incluso de la misma marca.



> Sobre todo los condensadores de bajo valor del primario, son los que hacen fallar la fuente. Por el valor monetario irrisorio que tienen se suelen cambiar todos para evitar futuras averias en breve, después de hallar el o los culpables de la avería claro.



Gracias *Pinchavalvulas *por este consejo (tengo que apuntar estas cosas en mi documento de notas). Por cierto, en el primario hay dos condensadores azules tipo disco uno es de 4,7 nF (me midió 1,8 nF en placa y es sospechoso de estar mal) y el otro es de 1,0 nF (me midió capacidad correcta en placa). Entonces ¿Debería cambiar ambos sin miramientos?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2019)

Normalmente los condensadores electrolíticos son los que se dañan a menudo.
Cuándo se trata de condensadores de baja capacidad, digamos menor a 10nF, el multímetro puede arrojar un valor muy erróneo respecto al valor real.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2019)

Sí, se me olvidó especificar, los de bajo valor electolíticos que forman parte del circuito del primario. Ese condensador mkp(tipo de fabricación) es parte del filtro y está antes del puente.


----------



## frica (Ene 29, 2019)

Buenas tardes. Continuamos con la reparación. Pasito a pasito...

Como os comenté en otros mensajes, el fusible del decodificador TDT se había explotado. Es un fusible de 0,65A y 250V. Este es el fusible:



Pedí un repuesto en una tienda de informática de mi ciudad la cual le pide componentes electrónicos a otra empresa de la región. Pero en esa tienda en lugar de un fusible con patitas le ha dado uno sin patas, en concreto este:



La empresa que nos  ha proporcionado este fusible dice que no puede pedirlo y que yo podría soldar las patas. Mis preguntas son: 

*¿aguíen del foro lo ha hecho? 
¿no se estropea el conductor interno del fusible con el calor del soldador? 
¿Estos extremos de metal sueldan bien?
¿algún consejo/truco para soldar estaño con este metal?*

En caso de que soldar las patas sea una buena opción, tengo pensado sacar las patitas o bien del mismo fusible explotado o bien cortarle las patas a un condensador electrolítico nuevo de los que tengo en casa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2019)

Esos fusibles con patas normalmente no se consiguen, de no ser que el aparato sea de una marca a la que se pueda pedir material de repuesto. Y normalmente no merecería la pena, pues por tener los cables soldados se encarece muchísimo el fusible.
¿Soldarlos?, siempre se ha hecho, incluso si no coincide tamaño se puede sacar el hilo interno y acoplarlo al tubito de cristal orginal.
Con calentar un poco veras que se ablanda el estaño y se puede separar el casquillo metálico.


frica dijo:


> cortarle las patas a un condensador electrolítico nuevo de los que tengo en casa.


Es mejor, así los cortas a medida a la hora de soldar en placa.

Nota. No es que no se vendan los fusibles como el tuyo (en internet tienes todos los que quieras), es que en las tiendas no suelen pedirlos por motivos de estadísticas... "si lo vendo muy de vez en cuando para que me voy a molestar".


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2019)

Hola, es muy común hacer esa maniobra. Deberás soldar en cada extremo de fusible, un terminal de resistencia por ejem.
No sobrecalientes demasiado el fusible al soldar los terminales, ya que a veces suele despegarse el casquillo metálico y no te asegura un buen contacto luego.
Pero vuelvo a repetir, antes de hacer eso, debes encontrar el origen de la falla, en lugar del fusible, suelda un pequeño trozo de alambre de cobre delgado, la idea no es esperar que funcione cómo fusible, sino cómo puente para hacer pruebas, ya que mencionas utilizar una lámpara serie, con eso te asegura protección ante cortocircuitos.


----------



## frica (Ene 29, 2019)

!!Gracias *Gudino *y *Pinchaválvulas*!!. Bien pues entonces soldaré las patitas al fusible (tengo dos por si acaso estropeo uno de ellos). Por cierto encontré en youtube un video de un tipo que lo hace. 

Efectivamente yo no quiero colocar el fusible y ya está. Primero quiero colocar varios condensadores que estaban muy muy bajos de capacidad y luego soldar una lámpara de prueba en el mismo sitio donde tiene que ir el fusible. Luego encender el decodificador TDT y comprobar si la lámpara me indica que hay algún corto.

* En caso de que *existe corto*: a buscar el causante.

* En caso de *no mostrar corto*: a probar en una televisión. ¿ en caso de no corto me recomendáis haccer alguna otra comprobación antes de conectar a la televisión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2019)

Opción B :


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Por cierto encontré en youtube un video de un tipo que lo hace.


Si es el ( o los ) que yo he visto es un modo chapucero de práctica muy común, *agarrar un cable cualquiera sin saber los amperios que soporta *y soldarlo por fuera. Protección del aparato errónea y peligrosa  .
Por lo menos te da una idea de como se repara


----------



## frica (Ene 29, 2019)

> Si es el ( o los ) que yo he visto es un modo chapucero de práctica muy común, *agarrar un cable cualquiera sin saber los amperios que soporta *y soldarlo por fuera. Protección del aparato errónea y peligrosa



Pues *PinchaValvulas *era asi como quería soldarlo (pero con las patas de un condensadore electrolítico). ¿No es buena opción entonces soldarlo por fuera? Pero las patas del condensador no podré soldarlo de otra forma.

El video que ví es este:






*DOSMETROS *gracias por el plan B. Lo ví en el video de youtube donde soldaban las patas al fusible. Lo miraré también a ver si no tardan en entregármelo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2019)

Puedes insertarlo verticalmente, aislando el terminal más largo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Pues *PinchaValvulas *era asi como quería soldarlo (pero con las patas de un condensadore electrolítico). ¿No es buena opción entonces soldarlo por fuera?





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por lo menos te da una idea de como se repara


Puedes hacerlo por fuera, siempre que esté aislado y no toque en ningún sitio.

Yo me refería a la costumbre de soldar un trozo de cable cualquiera sin calibrar ni nada. Por eso yo desmonto un fusible nuevo para reparar el antiguo cuando sí o sí hay que usar el original, por espacio o carateríaticas diversas, que no es tu caso.
Lo mejor, como dice Gudino, en vertical y aislado.


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

*Midiendo capacidad de condensadores en placa*

Buenos dias a todos. El otro día* detecté 3 condensadores muy bajos de capacidad*. Para detectarlos lo que hice fue utilizar el capacímetro para medir los condensadores *en placa*. !Ya seeee! No es buena idea medirlos en placa porque las medidas pueden salir alteradas. Soy consciente de ello pero en mi modesta opinión aún así, estas medidas en placa nos pueden ayudar un poco a identificar ALGUNOS condensadores con muy baja carga. Muy probablemente exista algún condenador más con problemas de carga pero, o desoldamos todos para medirlos fuera, o pasan desapercibidos.

*La placa electrónica del decodificador TDT tiene 28 condensadores NO SMD:*

- 25 electrolíticos
- 2 de discos azules y
- 1 cuadrado amarillo de seguridad para filtrar interferencias electromagnéticas).

*Las medidas arrojaron:*

- 5 condensadores con una capacidad muy inferior a la nominal. Medidas potencialmente no afectadas por otros componentes.
- 6 condensadores con una capacidad acorde a la nominal (dentro de la tolerancia). Medidas potencialmente no afectadas por otros componentes.
- 17 condensadores con una capacidad muy superior a la nominal. Medidas afectadas por otros componentes.

Para comprobar la capacidad fuera de placa, desoldé los 5 condensadores con capacidad muy inferior a la nominal al ser en éstos donde hay más probabilidad de encontrar condensadores con problemas de capacidad. Fuera de placa confirmé que *3 de estos condensadores realmente tenían una capacidad muy inferior a la nominal:*



Ya que los tengo desoldados, cambiaré también los dos condensadores que tienen una capacidad cercana a la nominal. Ya he pedido estos condensadores. Al no tener una tienda física en mi ciudad, me llegarán con suerte la semana que viene. Una fotografía con la localización de los condensadores en mal estado (aparece en la imagen también el fusible abierto y el condensador de filtro principal; no está marcado el condensador de disco azul; pero es el que está junto a la única resistencia no SMD)



Se que para los más expertos no os supone ninguna ventaja este "método" que os presento. Pero para los más novatos es una pequeña ayuda el poder localizar condensadores sospechosos de tener mala capacidad, sin tener que desoldarlos TODOS. Dentro un mes o algo más tendré un medidor ESR que me permitirá localizar más condensadores con problemas.



Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2019)

Hola, entiendo que estás en una etapa de aprendizaje. Pero, por el momento debes olvidarte de todos los condensadores que no están relacionados a lo que es alimentación.
Medir condensadores en PCB, es inaceptable bajo cualquier punto de vista. Tú ya sabes el porqué.
Debes intentar revivír la fuente. Aún no escuché si has medido el controlador de fuente, que lo más probable, está dañado. Más bien busca su datasheet, analiza que hace cada pin, y corrobora en placa su condición, es decir, pin de alimentación no puede tener un valor ohmico cercano a cero, tampoco la salida del transistor switch a GND. Tampoco puede haber pines cortocircuitados entre sí, siempre y cuándo no haya una relación de funcionamiento entre ambos. Se comprende?


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Gracias Gudino por el consejo. Pues hoy a ver si tengo un poco de tiempo y testeo el IC Modulador de Anchura de Pulso (encuadrado con azul en la imagen).



Está marcado sobre el componente como* DH321*. He encontrado un datasheet (es FSDH321L). Os anexo el PDF en este mensaje.  Este es el pinout:



*El pin de alimentación de entrada es el 2 (Vcc)*. Y comprobé que tiene continuidad con uno de los contactos de la bobina primaria del transformador (se ve la pista en la placa). Traduciendo lo que dice el datasheet, me ha parecido leer que actúa cuando alcanza los 12 voltios y es cuando la bobina auxiliar suministra energía. Pero entre que está en inglés y que no tengo experiencia en como funciona este tipo de IC, seguramente esté interpretando mal su funcionamiento.

Hace un par de semanas lo que si hice fue medir si entre el *pin 1 (GND)* y el resto de pines había continuidad. No encontré continuidad (el multímetro no daba lectura, vamos "1") entre el pin 1 y el resto de pines. Los *pines 6, 7, 8 (Drain)* si dan continuidad entre ellos (eso es lógico). Pero el* pin 5 (Vstr) *también me daba continuidad con los pines 6, 7 y 8. *¿Esto es normal?*

En el datasheet comenta sobre los *pines Drain* : "_The Drain pin is designed to connect directly to the primary lead of the transformer_" y sobre el *pin Vstr*: "This pin connects directly to the rectified AC line voltage source". ¿Entonces por Vstr debería pasar 230voltios? Necesito de vuestra ayuda para interpretar esta información y saber como testar este IC en frio. ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2019)

El pin 2, no puede tener continuidad con la bobina primaria, salvo que estés confundiendo cuál es la dicha bobina primaria.
Éste pin tiene que venir de algún condensador electrolítico que filtra su alimentación. Deberás seguir las pistas para corroborar.
Por otro lado hay que ver en placa adónde está conectado el pin 5, en teoría no debería estar cortocircuitado a los pines Drain, pero depende del diseño de cada controlador. Acabo de ver el datasheet, y el pin 5, dará continuidad con Drain, es correcto eso.
Cuándo mides continuidad en placa, si el multímetro acusa mediante la chicharra, debes esperar algunos segundos porque quizás hay algún condensador de gran capacidad influyendo, y puede darte falsa información. Entonces mides, esperas un breve tiempo, si compruebas que en el display los valores van cambiando progresivamente, hasta que desaparece la continuidad, en esa situación, hay un condensador haciendo su trabajo.
De lo contrario, estás midiendo continuidad franca.


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Buenas noches. Aquí estoy otra vez.

Bien he estado siguiendo las pistas del primario y he hecho un pequeño esquemático.* Por favor quiero que tengáis en cuenta que hace 4 dias (literalmente) no sabía ni seguir las pistas de un circuito. Y en este mensaje os muestro lo que es mi primer intento de esquemático de parte pequeña de una placa. *No seáis duros conmigo.

En la siguiente imagen pongo en diferentes colores las líneas para los pines 1-3 del IC DH321 (el pin 4 no parece estar conectado a nada). Efectivamente Gudino, el pin 2 (Vcc) está conectado a un condensador electrolítico de 25v y 47 microFaradios y tras pasar por un diodo y una resistencia, llega a la bobina primaria (no se si a la principal o a una auxiliar, según el datasheet).



Y ahora mi "esquématico":


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2019)

Corrobora que el pin 2 del CI controlador, no esté cortocircuitado a masa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Le voy a cambiar el título a algo mas apropiado


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Cable de prueba Negra a masa caliente (pin negativo del condensador de filtro principal: 400v y 10 microF). Cable de prueba roja al pin 2-Vcc del IC DH321. *Pin 2-Vcc No tiene continuidad a tierra (multímetro mostrando "1" en escala de continuidad).* [El pin 1-GND tiene continuidad de 0 omhios con la masa caliente).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)




----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS. Un placer. 

 Si efectivamente esa zona ha sufrido un buen recalentón porque el condensador electrolítico de filtro explotó y soltó una costra oscura que llegó a los diodos rectificadores (los diodos los he testado y están bien). Y el condensador electrolítico que señalas, me dió muy baja capacidad midiendo en placa. Tras desoldarlo confirmé que su capacidad estaba muy muy baja. Ya he pedido sustituo. La fotografía del anterior mensaje está algo desfasada. Ahora ya tiene soldado un nuevo condensador de filtro principal y ese condensador EC44 que señalaste, ya no está en placa y estoy esperando que me llegue el repuesto.

¡Por cierto estoy abrumado por tanta implicacion! ¡Sois geniales!


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2019)

Hay que escarbar para limpiar muy bien esa área marcado por *DOSMETROS *como recalentada ya que parece que hubo salto de corriente y carbonizo el PCB.
Puede tener cierta continuidad así o en determinadas condiciones de humedad ambiente. 
Lo que me parece sensato  ya que esta el aparato desarmado y la zona es de fácil acceso, es escarbar hasta estar seguro de que no hay residuos, limpiar con alcohol isopropilico, secar  y luego barnizar con barniz de alta tensión. 

Ric.


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Ricbevi, gracias por tu mensaje. ¿El motivo que justifica la acción de escarbar? ¿Si escarbo no podría dañar alguna pista? No tengo experiencia con esto. Pregunto por ignorancia.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2019)

Escarba con algún cutter o elemento afilado, saca lo que se desprenda y si se rompe alguna pista del PCB por que llega hasta allí lo degradado, se soluciona tirando un cable de cobre, etc.


----------



## frica (Ene 31, 2019)

Muchas gracias Ricbevi. ¡Lo que aprendo con vosotros!!


----------



## frica (Feb 9, 2019)

Hola chicos:

Ayer me desplacé a una población cercana a comprar los condensadores que me hacían falta para intentar reparar el decodificador TDT. Uno de ellos era un condensador de disco azul de 1 kilovoltios (y 4,7 nanofaradios). Os envío una foto donde señalo donde está situado (entre el condensador de filtro principal, el Power IC - Modulador de anchura de pulso -- y el lado primario del transformador.




El comercial me dio un condensador de disco de color café y más aplastado que este azul. La capacidad coincidía pero no había indicación en el componente del voltaje que admitía. Me comentó el comercial (que obviamente sabe de electrónica, pq tuvimos una conversación sobre ello) que no era necesario que soportara tanto voltaje ya que ni de lejos va a entrar tanto voltaje en el circuito. En aquel momento no supe que responder pero imagino que si diseñaron así el circuito, por algo será.

Luego consultando un libro en inglés sobre reparaciones de fuentes conmutadas lei algo que creo haber traducido correctamente. El libro hablaba del Circuito Oscilador y qué componentes intervienen; hablaba de un transformador FET (que llaman Power FET en el libro) y que en mi caso creo que está dentro del Power IC (o sea del PWM; ese componentes de 8 patas con marcación DH321). Este transistor activa o desactiva el paso de alto voltaje y por tanto la bobina primaria del transformador recibe voltaje o no construyendo la señal pulsante cuadrada. Este proceso de activación y desactivación produce una impedancia en la bobina que puede provocar altos picos de tensión. Y entre otros componentes, este condensador de 1 kilovoltio, ayuda a proteger al transistor Power FET y por tanto al IC con funciones de PWM.

Espero no haber cometido muchas burradas en mi explicación. ¿podríais decirme porqué este condensador soporta hasta 1000 voltios??

Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2019)

Soporta por que el fabricante así lo especifica y es para usar en lugares donde la tensión puede llegar a esos valores como el que esta puesto.

En la actualidad no he visto a ningún fabricante que coloque dispositivos "holgados" donde deben ir, todo lo0 contrario así que si tiene uno que soporta 1KV es por que lo necesita. Puedes ponerle uno de 2KV pero nunca uno inferior.

Veo que el vendedor te vendio lo que tenia y no lo que necesitabas.

Ric.


----------



## frica (Feb 9, 2019)

Este es el condensador que me han vendido:



Pues he estado buscando en la web por condensadores de disco "472" y los de color azul son de muy alto voltaje (> 1KV generalmente), pero los condensadores como el que me vendienron los he visto de 50 voltios en su mayoría.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2019)

Ese condensador te va a dar mas problemas que otra cosa. 
El que te lo ha vendido tendrá mucha labia, pero o es un cara o ni idea de electrónica.


----------



## frica (Feb 9, 2019)

Gracias Pinchavalvular (y ricbevi) por vuestras rápidas respuestas. Pues sí, yo creo que es una mezcla de ambas cosas (desconocimiento y "te vendo lo que tengo que creo te vale"). ¿Porqué dices que me va a dar problemas? Por que intuyes que no soporta tanto voltaje como el condenador azul que tiene la placa? 

De todas formas voy a probar con el mismo condensador azul que traía la placa. Este condensador azul lo desoldé porque en placa mostraba muy baja capacidad pero fuera de placa arrojaba una capacidad un 10% aprox. más bajo. Por tanto dentro de las tolerancias típicas.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2019)

Salvo una entrada de una descarga eléctrica por la red, pocas veces se suelen degradar/romper.

Coloca el que tenía que seguramente está OK y si tienes problemas a posteriori con el equipo, verás.

La función es la de suprimir, amortiguar los picos de tensión producidos por la conmutación(encendido/apagado) del regulador sobre el transformador.

Ric.


----------



## frica (Feb 9, 2019)

¡Gracias ricbevi por tus palabras! confirmado entonces: usaré este condensador azul que tenía el decodificador. 
Bueno pues parece que mi traducción del libro fue acertada. Ya veo que el que me vendió los condensadores no estaba enterado de esto.


----------



## frica (Feb 10, 2019)

Bueno chicos pues ya he soldado los condensadores que estaban mal. He colocado una lámpara de prueba. Conecté a la red eléctrica el decodificador y... ¡¡la bombilla no se encendió y el LED azul del decodificador se iluminó!! Eso significa que no hay cortociruito en el primario. Desoldé la lámpara de prueba y soldé el fusible. Volví a encender y sin problemas. El LED del decodificador se enciende de color azul fijo. 

no tengo aquí una TV CRT para probarlo. Mañana coloco la PCB dentro de la carcasa y hablo con mi amigo para probarla. Mi pregunta es ¿el hecho de que se encienda el LED de power es una gran señal de que el aparato funcionará correctamente?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2019)

¿Has probado si varía de color el led con las funciones del mando a distancia?


----------



## frica (Feb 11, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas, ya he probado el mando a distancia. TE cuento:

1) Conecto el decodificador a la red eléctrica. El LED brilla fijo de color azul (supongo será el estado de Encendido)
2) Pulso botón ON/OFF del mando a distancia. El LED se pone de color rojo (supongo será el estado Apagado).
3) Pulso de nuevo el botón ON/OFF del mando a distancia. Y el LED pasa a brillar azul.

Repetí varias veces la prueba, con el mismo resultado. Al menos el receptor infrarojo está funcionando y el circuito asociado a él. Si no me dices lo contrario, mañana si puedo armo la PBC dentro de la caja del decodificador y lo pruebo en la TV de mi amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Conecté a la red eléctrica el decodificador y... ¡¡la bombilla no se encendió y el LED azul del decodificador se iluminó!! Eso significa que no hay cortociruito en el primario. Desoldé la lámpara de prueba y soldé el fusible. Volví a encender y sin problemas. El LED del decodificador se enciende de color azul fijo.


 
Yo creo que eso ya está andando  !


----------



## frica (Feb 12, 2019)

¡¡DOSMETROS si es así no veas que subidón!! ¡¡ No sé como puede dar tanto subidón resucitar un aparato que iba camino de la basura!! En un par de dias supongo podré probarlo in situ con una TV. Ya os contaré. Daros por invitados a una cerveza si pasáis por Mérida.


----------



## frica (Feb 14, 2019)

¡¡Bueno chicos!! ¡¡Exito total!!! el decodificador ha sido probado con la TV CRT de mi amigo y funciona perfectamente. Como prueba una imagen:



¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!! ¡Sinceramente creo que es un lujo contar con las personas de este foro! ¡Experto del tema de la electrónica a "tu disposición" y de forma desinteresada! 

Ahora a documentar todo en condiciones para que otros se beneficien de la reparación.


----------

